# Company holding on to passport! Help!



## ami1 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey i need some advice from anyone here i have small business here and the staff and sponsor messed up and now they keeping my passport i acctually live in uk only came for ten days now cant go back please someone advice am really stuck my number /snip


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've moved your post to a new thread, as it was somewhat unrelated to the thread that you has previously posted in.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

who is keeping you passport and for what reason, do you or your company owe money to someone? is the authorities holding your passport or the sponsor? if its the sponsor then he has no right on holding on to it unless he has a reason.


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

I suggest you contact British Embassy immidiately. A passport is property of Her Majesty the Queens Government. Its a serious issue. You need to register at the embassy. They will advise you what to do.


----------

